# Lens flare



## craig (Oct 28, 2005)

I shot this about two weeks ago. You will notice only her face in green upside down and backwards. I am thinking lens flare? Any thoughts would be helpful. A full on blooper by the photographer. I am proud to say that the  shoot went really well. I posted one in the Photojournalism Gallery. 

4.5 @ 1/90 18-70mm lens


----------



## LizM (Oct 29, 2005)

With Halloween coming up you could blame it on a ghost?


----------



## craig (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks!!! I like that idea.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 29, 2005)

If it is lens flare then I have never seen any more interesting one than this!


----------



## craig (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks LaFoto! It was contrasty lighting. I think this is flare in the barrel of the lens. As opposed to coming in from the front. If that makes any sense.


----------

